# VW Passat V6 4motion



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

*VW Passat V6 4motion, 2000mod*










Got in a 2000 model VW Passat for a full detail earlier - 4 steps. 
My first post here on detailingbliss
Got to work at 1530 washing off all the dirt. A lot of asphalt on the lower panels on this one.
My plan for friday was to fill all of the rock chips on the hood and interior cleaning.
The whole plan for this car is:
Filling of rock chips
Wetsanding of the rock chips and surrounding areas
Rubbing
Gloss polish
Sealer / wax

Equipment:

Washi-washi:
GritGuard
Mothers wool glove and SV wash pudel. 
Soap mix of CG Citrus Wash and gloss, Maxi Suds II and snow and foam. 
Grime reaper 
Bilberry
MG Wheel Brightener
Guzzler Waffle
HP
Pinnacle Foam gun...

Engine:
GR 1:3
Foma Combivac

Interior:
FOMA Microvac
MG APC with NA brush
Nanolotus skin sealer
Scholl purple 9000
SV Wood wax
Nanolotus A/C cleaner
A couple of different brushes

MF
A lot.. All shapes and sizes.

Clay:
SS Blue, good ****.

Tires:
Megs

Makita 9227 rotary

Plastic parts:
Black wow

Rock chips:
Motip Silikonfjerner
Brunx grunning 
Magnifier 10x 
Microscope 60-100x magnifier
Dremel sanding equipment
Syringe, small type
Touch-up lack
Hair dryer
Lots of good lighting

Paint treatment:
3M Fast cut /fast cut plus
3M Fine compound
3M ultrafine on blue 3M for holograms
SV CFP
CG Jetseal 109 X 2
SV Concorso..

Rims:
Bilberry 1:0 og NA Brushes
SV Autobahn

Wetsanding:
MG 1500/2000/2500P. 3M mini 9MY sander

Windows:
Nanolotus PRO all around

Licence plates:
Cleaned and treated with one layer of SV Autobahn

Time spent:
Friday: 7 hrs
Saturday:13 hrs
Sunday: 7 hrs

When I got the car it was kinda dirty:









Twin exhaust, but no sound:









Kinda dirty rims, but nothing some Bilberry 1:0 can't fix:









2 buckets w/grit and foam gun(the cannon is out of order...):


















1 minute after diluting. Quick washing recomended:









Some everyday clay from Scandicshine. Worked very well:









Paint detective:









Paint detective:









Paint detective:









Paint detective:









Paint detective:









Paint detective:









Lowest reading.. Not bad at all:









On the hunt for some swirls and Rds's:









Roof:









Hood:









Some more swirls:









Some more rds:













































Prior to inspection I managed to spend two rolls of 3M masking tape. Hate masking...

*FILLING OF ROCK CHIPS!!!*
The hood was bombardet by year of tare and ware. Think I did about 40 spots of filling on this one. This is very tedios work, and is not recomended if you're lack of time. I'm lucky to have a good place to work, and close to dust free. Good lighting is also very important.
I started by mixing 60-70% colour lack with about 30-40% clearcoat. From previous experiences I have never been able to top off with clear if I do them seperate, because of the "blobb," so mixing'em was something new

The process I followed was first to check the chip under the microscope to find out how deep the chip was. Doing this you can see the different layers. After that, If the chip had gone through the lack I used a pointed fine sander to get the corrosion away. When that was done, I filled the chip with a little bit of primer and waited for that to dry. I speeded up the process by using a hairdryer. 
The technique I used with sander, I'm not gonna try explaining in English(see pic)

For those chips that had not gonne through, I just put a little dot of paint on.
I used a medical syringe to apply the paint, having struggled with to fat brushes earlier this was a dream to work with. The syringe made it much easier to apply thin layers with paint, and the surrounding areas stayed paint free.

*I DO NOT RECOMEND ANYONE TO ATEMPT THIS, UNLESS YOUR WETSANDING AFTERWARDS!!!* 
The 3M mini sander was brilliant to use to take the "blobb." None of the chips came loose using this one. Wetsanded the rest of the hood cause it was filled with swirls and rds's.

My rock chip kit:









Silicone remover from the left, to get away dirt, old wax, and to prepare for better bonding. The two other are primers:









A little variety of different magnifiers, touch-up lack, dremmel sanding equipment, and medical syringes:









From a little distance the chips are very visual:


















Up close.. 14 chips had gone through and corrosion was a reality:









Corrosion:









Using microscope with 60X -80X magnifier. With this you're able to see the different layers very good. You also get a good feel for the thickness. Very funne, but you get a headache after a while looking into this:









My personal favorite with 10x magnifier. Used the sanding things to even out the edges and to get the corrosion away:


















The magnefiers are very cheap. About 20 bucks or less.









Applied primer on the 14 places with corrosion:









After putting in the primer, it was very funny watching in the microsope as I could see the primer working and "bobbling" in the chip. Used the hair dryer to speed up the process:









Mixed colour in the syringe:









This is how spot on you can get with a syringe. Have tried with toothpicks, thin brush and a whole lot other stuff before, but nothing beats this. I filled the entire chip when I applied layer two:


















To be continued...........................................

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*DAY TWO*

Started the day by inspecting the rock chips that I filled on friday.. Pics further down..
Had my self a cop of coffie, and desided to start with the interior:



























DIIIRTY:









Used my Foma Combivac Pulls up a whole lot of dirt.. Pre cleaning wiht MG APC and a stiff brush:









The owner of the car wanted to get rid of the commercial in the back window:









"No, problem"









That's why I have this one:









After a couple of rounds it was all gone:









On the seats I used a Nano sealer made by nanolotus. The toughest dirt was cleaned with MG APC 1:10 first:









A/C-cleaner by Nanolotus for a long lasting effect:









After the paint had dried it looked something like this. Kinda hard getting the pictures in focus:









3M 9MY sander for removing of the blobb:









A little bit spott after a while:









Since the hood was full of RDS i desided to wetsant the whole thing with 1500 grit paper. Used meguiars papir that had been lying in water for a couple of months now:









1500 grit was a real PITA, and created some extra work:









Took an extra round with 2000grit:









Then Scholl S03 on scholl wool.. Worked ok, but far from satisfied:









Cursed a little bit, and went on with 2500 grit on the rest. 5-6 straight pulls with medium pressure. Lots of lube all the time:


















Fount out that I wantet to test out 3M's Perfect-it series. Used FCP with the green pad, and what a pleasant surprise:


















Compared to Scholl this was a whole lot better, so I had to find out. Rigged up a little test. Scholl S03+ and wool and 3M FCP on green pad. About six passes, medium to hard preasure on 1500-2200 rpm.. Finished on top on both compounds:









Scholl done:









Scholl wiped off:









3M:









3M done:


















Still wetsanding marks:









Very nice surface



























Scholl to the left, 3m on right:









No doubt what kind of combo I used after this:


















Very fast to work with this Perfect-it series. Made some discoveries on the way also.. If I finished on top(rpm) and only after 2-3 passes the surface was close to hologram free:




































Did not have time to take 100% off the rds's.









3M fat tape for some 50/50 shots:









50/50:









50/50:









The "blobb" on the left side of the sander:









Blobb removed:









Only visual very up close:









After one round of FCP:









Spiiiiiiiderweb









Very easy surfaces to polish, and I was very carefull with the heat here. Three passes on about 150rpm's:









RDS:









Some more 50/50, without using tape:



























A bad scratch after some shopping wagon or something like that:


















Wetsanded:









Fastcut plus:









A lot of holograms after the hard rubbing with FCP:









Some more of those:









Fine 3M compound followed by ultrafine:









After fastcut on 2100rpm, and medium-hard pressure. Left some holograms:









3M blue pad with UF fixed the holograms









IPA wipedown og Menz top inspection. Kinda happy now:






















































_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*DAY THREE*

Started by driving the car into the sun for some real inspection. Found some holograms on the back fenter. Did a new round with UF and blue pad and they were gone.Sprayed the car with Menzera top inspection og rinsed it with HP. 
Then i used Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro..

A pre inspection to check if the car was LSP-ready:


















After CFP I did a couple of layers of CG Jetseal. First by hand, then by DA. DA gave the best results since it went twice as fast, and the buffing got much easier:









After jetseal it was time for some waxing. This was the choice of the day:









Nanolotus "rain-off":









Don't know what this is called in English, but it's to remove the excessive threads or linting of the seats:









Worked very well:









Used Black wow on all of the plastic details.




























Still some rds's left, but have to save some for next time:



























Two layers of SV Autobahn on the rims:


















The satisifed detailer:


















Did not have the stomach to go another round of FCP, so this is for next time:













































Then some pics from the interior:













































All wood surfaces treated with SV Wood-polish/wax:




































Engine compartment









Blackwow on plastic details:









Fixed with Combivac:









The rock chip repair turned out good, and both the owner and me were happy with the result. Still a few left, but not to visual from a little distance:









MG crome polish by hand:









The exhaust was scrubbed for about one hour before it looked like this... phuuu:






















































Left a SV Wash-pudel and a soap-mix for the owner.

Used my personal check-list for the last inspection


















This was a fun job for me, since I was able to work on something out of the ordinary in terms of method and the rock chip repair.
The owner of the car was ecstatic and I will most definitely come back later on.

Thanks for watching!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work such a great wright up


----------



## sunnygjg (Feb 8, 2009)

Fantastic work and a top write up. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

tom_k:
Thanks This was a whole lot of work, but I'm very happy with the results on the chip repair. If you see the Mercedes thread I also posted I use a different method that worked even better.

sunnygjg:
Thank you for the comment. I try do get some photos from as much as I can.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

great work, especially the chip repair:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Great thread mate and and crackin pics :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Cheers guys


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

Terrific work and a great write-up. :thumb:


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

Magnificent !


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic write up and pictures!!:thumb:


----------



## Londonirish (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent work, impressive on a car almost 10 years old now !


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Awesome work.

My passat looks alot like the before stage!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the comments
po-low: 
If your Passat looks something like the before stage on this one, it's about time to get to work


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Very impressive write up and a cracking job on the car. As the others have said, great work on the chip repairs.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Brilliant work and writeup, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you and you're very welcome


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

very good writeup and some excellent results.
Thanks for posting.......:thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

Loved the write up, great work! Thanks


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Looking good 

interesting "test" of the S03+ and FCP! I found out that the Scholl Wool-pad isn't working quite well, specially to erase sanding marks. Metabo, 3M or something else works much better. 

Nice job!


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice job!! Been looking for a good guide on stone chip repairs, keep up the good work!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Top job


----------

